# can you help me sexing mi tincts?



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

hi i just get this trio and want you to help me sexing them i guess is a 2 male 1 girl trio but what do you think?




 this is probably a female


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think number 2 and 3 are females and 1 is possibly male. Can you get shots of them from the side?


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

yes i will do the 2 and 3 is the same frog i am also thinking of a girl the other male is calling so i am prettry sure he is male jejej
and in the case they are a 2 male 1 girl trio do i left them like that? or better take one male out? the terrarium is a 30 gallon one


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If they are 2 males and 1 female, they may be ok in a 30 gallon. I'd just make sure they have lots of hiding spots and visual barriers.


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

here the othe rmale


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

another of the posibly female


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

another of posibly female


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but, I think you have them sexed correctly.


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks kriss Now i only have to wait


----------

